# Witcher 3 läuft immer nur bei 30 FPS



## mario-naether (2. Januar 2016)

*Witcher 3 läuft immer nur bei 30 FPS*

Hi,

ich hab mir jetzt auch mal Witcher 3 zugelegt.
Leider läuft das Spiel bei mir immer nur auf 30FPS, egal ob ich die Grafik Settings auf Hoch oder Niedrig stelle. Fraps zeigt mir immer nur maximal 30 FPS an.

Gibts es da eine Begrenzung oder ähnliches? oder liegts evt. an den dem schwachen Prozessor?
Die CPU und GPU sind auch nicht 100% ausgelastet, sondern laufen zwar mit vollem Takt aber nur auf 60%-70% .

Mein Rechern:
Athlon II 640 (4x3Ghz)
Radeon R9 270x
AsRock Extreme 970
14GB Ram.

Thx für die Hilfe


----------



## Herbboy (2. Januar 2016)

Du hast ganz bestimtm v-Sync an, damit das Bild bei schnelleren Bewegungen nicht "zerreisst", und mit deinem PC, vor allem mit der CPU sind dann halt eh nur 30 FPS drin. Der PC müsste dann deutlich über 30 im Schnitt schaffen, damit die ge-v-syncten FPS steigen. Zudem muss nicht zwingend die Grenze der FPS erst dann erreicht sein, wenn CPU oder Graka bei 100% sind. Es kann auch sein, dass zB die CPU einzelne Befehle nicht schnell genug schafft und nicht mehr als zB 35 FPS schaffen kann, obwohl sie "im Schnitt" nur 80% Last hat.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (2. Januar 2016)

Was heißt maximal 30 FPS ? Wie weit geht er denn runter ? Besteht überhaupt ein unterschied in der Performance ( flüssiges Spielen) zwischen "Hoch" und "Niedrig" ?

Um deiner CPU mal auf den Zahn zu fühlen...die ist ungefähr so schnell wie ein mittlerweile SIEBEN Jahre alter Core2Quad von INTEL


----------



## golani79 (2. Januar 2016)

Es gibt in den Optionen auch die Möglichkeit, das Spiel auf 30fps zu locken - vlt. ist das ja aktiviert bei dir.


----------



## mario-naether (2. Januar 2016)

hi,

danke für die Hinweise. 
Es lag wohl wirklich am vSync. Hab aber noch nicht ganz rausgefunden was mir das bringt? 
Aktuell hab ich ohne vSync ca. 8-10 FPS mehr. Und auf niedrig Einstellungen komm ich da auf ca. 50 FPS. Bei "Hoch" auf 28.
 Ist also alles i.o. 
danke


----------



## PcJuenger (2. Januar 2016)

mario-naether schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> danke für die Hinweise.
> Es lag wohl wirklich am vSync. Hab aber noch nicht ganz rausgefunden was mir das bringt?
> ...



V-Sync verhindert, wie Herbboy schon geschrieben hat, dass Tearing. 
Je nachdem, was du an Bild gewöhnt bist, erkennst du's, sobald du es siehst. V-Sync hilft da schon enorm


----------



## Herbboy (3. Januar 2016)

mario-naether schrieb:


> Es lag wohl wirklich am vSync. Hab aber noch nicht ganz rausgefunden was mir das bringt?


 wenn du schnell seitlich die Kamera "drehst", kann es so aussehen, als würde das Bild "zerteilt" sein. Das wäre das Hauptproblem, was v-sync verhindern soll.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (3. Januar 2016)

Was mich bei der ganzen Geschichte noch interessieren würde...in welcher Auflösung spielst du eigentlich ?


----------



## PcJuenger (4. Januar 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> wenn du schnell seitlich die Kamera "drehst", kann es so aussehen, als würde das Bild "zerteilt" sein. Das wäre das Hauptproblem, was v-sync verhindern soll.


Nicht nur horizontal, funktioniert auch vertikal wunderbar.


----------

